# Writing condolences in Korean



## tro410

If I wanted to write a short sentence on a card to express my condolences to my aunt for her husband passing away, would this work?

"진심으로 애도의 말씀을 드립니다."

Or is there a better way to write that?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello tro410,
First of all, I am very sorry for your loss. Your expression is perfectly fine. Here are some other expressions:
"삼가 위로의 말씀을 올립니다."
"깊은 애도를 표합니다."
"삼가 조의를 표합니다."

Also, you could end your letter by saying, "삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다", which basically means "may he rest in peace". It is a commonly used expression in condolence letters, funeral sermons, eulogies, etc.


----------



## tro410

Hi pcy0308,

Like this?



> 진심으로 애도의 말씀을 드립니다.  삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다.





or would it be better to put it on a separate line like this?



> 진심으로 애도의 말씀을 드립니다.
> 
> 삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다.


----------



## pcy0308

I'd separate them, tro410. The latter seems like a better choice.


----------



## tro410

Thank you.


----------



## Tristan shun

tro410 said:


> Thank you.


More formal way would be "삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다." Though you usually use this phrase for unknown figure or rather unfamiliar figure. If your aunt's husband was close to you, it's better to say "진심으로 애도의 말씀을 드립니다"


----------

